# Enquiry about travelling



## brain smith (Dec 26, 2014)

hello dear friends this expatfourm helps very much..i am applying to uk eea family permit but before that i need to visit germany with my wife she is an eu national from bulgaria.i just need to conform i m an non eu national but i do have residence permit which i have got after marriage.so in order to go germany i need to get visa or not if i am travelling with my wife.


----------



## brain smith (Dec 26, 2014)

could anyone help me if anyone knows abt it


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude but it was actually rather difficult to understand what exactly the question was.

Have you tried contacting your nearest German embassy or consulate?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2015)

If he's flying he can check with the airline. 

But based on what he is asking, he should have no problems (he has EEC residency).


----------

